# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Harrison πελλετς

## mariakappa

ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω στην ελλαδα  τα συγκεκριμενα πέλλετς?οποιος ξερει ας μου στειλει πμ.στα ξενα sites που εψαξα τα μεταφορικα ξεπερνουν την τιμη του προιοντος!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Mαρία έχω ένα ελληνικό link, δε το έχω δοκιμάσει ποτέ το κατάστημα όμως. Τα harisson's θεωρούνται κορυφαία ως τροφή στο εξωτερικό, και στην Ελλάδα παραγγέλνουν πολλοί αλλά δεν γνωρίζω κάτι παραπάνω. Τα συστατικά που βλέπω μέσα στα πελετς, δεν διαφέρουν απ τις κανονικές τροφές πάντως....σου στέλνω το link pm

----------


## parrotfeathers

Επειδη μαλλον ενα ειναι το ελληνικο ονλαιν μαγαζι που τα εχει αυτα, εχει μονο τα High Potency, τα οποια ειναι λιγο too much κατα τη γνωμη μου, αρκετα δυνατα σε βιταμινες για διατροφη συντηρησης. Εγω τα παρηγγελνα απ'εξω και η αληθεια ειναι οτι η μεταφορα ερχοταν σχεδον στα 15 ευρω. 

Εδω και μερικες ημερες εχω αλλαξει τη διατροφη του σε Optibird και περιμενω να δω αν θα εχει διαφορες. Δεν ειναι απο προιοντα βιολογικης γεωργιας αλλα απο υλικα με στανταρντς ανθρωπινης καταναλωσης και προσθετα χρωματα κι αρωματα απ'οσο λεει και με καλη μεθοδο επεξεργασιας. Τωρα κατα ποσο να πιστεψει κανεις το προμο μιας εταιρειας ειναι αλλο θεμα.

----------


## mariakappa

επειδη το εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ θεωρω οτι σαν τα χαρισον δεν ειναι κανενα.εγω χρησιμοποιω προς το παρων ζνουπριμ και βερσελ-λαγκα αλλα δεν ειναι βιολογικα και εχουν πολλα επιπροσθετα που δεν ειναι και τοσο υγιεινα.

----------


## parrotfeathers

> επειδη το εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ θεωρω οτι σαν τα χαρισον δεν ειναι κανενα.εγω χρησιμοποιω προς το παρων ζνουπριμ και βερσελ-λαγκα αλλα δεν ειναι βιολογικα και εχουν πολλα επιπροσθετα που δεν ειναι και τοσο υγιεινα.


Κι εγω την ιδια αποψη μ'εσενα εχω. Για δοκιμη πηρα αυτα τα καινουρια που ειναι Ολλανδικης εταιρειας. Οι Ολλανδοι θεωρω πως ειναι αρκετα καλοι στο θεμα της εκτροφης ψιττακοειδων. Η ποιοτητα ειναι πολυ καλη, δεν περιεχει ηλιοσπορους εχει και καποιους αποξηραμενους καρπους μεσα αλλα οπως ξαναειπα δεν ειναι βιολογικης γεωργιας οι σποροι. Οπως δεν ειναι "βιολογικα" βεβαια κι ολα τα μιγματα σπορων του εμποριου.

----------


## mariakappa

> επειδη το εχω ψαξει παρα πολυ θεωρω οτι σαν τα χαρισον δεν ειναι κανενα.εγω χρησιμοποιω προς το παρων ζνουπριμ και βερσελ-λαγκα αλλα δεν ειναι βιολογικα και εχουν πολλα επιπροσθετα που δεν ειναι και τοσο υγιεινα.


λοιπον ξαναλλαξα γνωμη για πολλοστη φορα.μιλησα σημερα με εναν ανθρωπο που εχει παρακολουθησει για 2 μηνες την παραγωγη πελλετς της nutri bird versele-lagα και 2 μηνες στο παρκο Loro μου ειπε τα εξης.εχοντας παρακολουθησει απο κοντα την παραγωγη τα προιοντα της εν λογω εταιρειας ειναι παρα πολυ καλα και οτι αναγραφεται στη συσκευασια μπαινει χωρις χρωστικες ουσιες.αντιθετως να μην εμπιστευομαι αμερικανικα προιοντα γιατι στην αμερικη δεν υπαρχει ελεγχος.

----------


## mitsman

χαιρομαι που εισαι σταθερη!

----------


## mariakappa

χαχα και να φανταστεις οτι στη ζωη μου ειμαι οντως πολυ σταθερη.αλλα οταν πρεπει να αποφασισω για τα μικρα μου χανω την μπαλα.

----------


## mitsman

Ακριβως ετσι ειμαι και εγω... αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι δεν πρεπει να ειμαστε απολυτοι.......  υποστηριζουμε αυτο που πιστευουμε οσο μπορουμε και οταν ακουμε κατι διαφορετικο το ακουμε και το επεξεργαζομαστε....

1000 φορες εγω να βγω χαζος απο το να κανω κακο στα πουλια μου η στα πουλια καποιου που εμπιστευτηκε τα λεγομενα μου!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Μαρια κι εγω νομιζω καλα κανεις. Τα Ευρωπαϊκα προϊοντα τα εμπιστευομαι περισσοτερο απ τα made in usa....

----------


## jk21

δεν ξερω αν τα harrison's ειναι πραγματι βιολογικα οπως λενε αλλα αν ειναι θα τα εμπιστευομουνα περισσοτερο απο τα ευρωπαικα ακομη και απο την κορυφαια ισως ευρωπαικη εταιρια οταν ως γνωστον οι περισσοτερες πρωτες υλες της ειναι εξ αμερικης ... και γνωστο να μην ητανε κανει νιαου νιαου στα κεραμιδια γιατι ολες σχεδον οι βιομηχανιες ζωοτροφων εχουν βαση τα λιμανια της ολλανδια ,αντε και του βελγιου .... μεσα σε αυτες  να βαλω ακομα και την δικια μου(για να ειμαι δικαιος ) ,αυτη τη στιγμη ,επιλογη για τα καναρινια μου ,την slaats

----------


## kaveiros

Καμιά ελληνική τροφή δεν έχουμε να υποθέσω ε? :Happy:  Βασικά αν γίνει τίποτα και μας γυρίσουν σε εθνικό νόμισμα, νομίζω ότι αναγκαστικά θα υπάρξουν κάποια στιγμή και ελληνικές τροφές. Οι εισαγόμενες θα κοστίζουν χρυσάφι :Icon Embarassed:

----------


## mitsman

Αν γινει αυτο Αντρεα τοτε οι Ελληνικες τροφες για εμας τοτε θα ειναι Αυστραλιανης προελευσης.. κοκατιλ στα καρβουνα.... φσικα και αστειευομαι απλα δεν θελω ουτε να το σκεφτομαι τι θα πληρωνουμε τοτε!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Εγω πολυ φοβαμαι οτι καποια στιγμη θα γινει,  το θεμα βεβαια δεν ειναι για συζητηση εδω αλλα ας εχουμε στο μυαλο μας την πιθανοτητα.  Για τουλαχιστον ενα χρονο καθε τι εισαγομενο θαα ηταν οχι μονο ακριβο αλλα ισως και ανυπαρκτο. Γι αυτο δε με χαλαειι καθολου να βραζω αυγουλακια και να μαζευω χορταρικα απ τον κηπο να τρωνε τα πουλια:-)  Θα τα εχω εκπαιδευμενα χεχεχε

----------

